# Fixed! Help, Alarm going off while driving



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I put a post up 1-2 weeks ago about the alarm going off when the car was locked sitting on the drive. It only done this one night and after I filled the washers up and cleared the error it hasn't happened again.

I pulled out the drive this morning and suddenly my alarm started going off. I turned the car off, checked the door, locked then unlocked it on the key and it went off. Started the car again and continued on my way.

about 10mins later on the motorway it started going off then turned off after about 20 seconds. it then went off constantly when I got off the motorway before eventually shutting up for a bit just as I got to work and parked up.

I haven't seen much about this issue on the mk2, the battery seems fine, the car turns on straight away with no issue. I saw someone saying that the issue was the siren itself on the mk1.... anyone able to help?


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Does anyone at least know where the siren is located? Everything online is about the mk1.


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Not that anyone jumped in with any info, but in-case someone comes accross this thread.

Before I set off last night I opened and closed doors, boot and bonnet. I did notice that my scraper managed to work its way under the boot carpet and was lying in the gap where the cables run up. I wonder if it was bumping the connections while the car was moving.

either way it didn't do it once last night or this morning on the way to work.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

I can only offer general advice: most electrical problems on the TT relate to a faulty earth somewhere. Unless the scraper is metal and has cut through wires, I don't see it as a cause.

This may help you, although it didn't help me much: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDI-OEM-08-15- ... qT&vxp=mtr


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks Gary,

You're correct, it wasn't the scraper.. The car didn't turn a wheel yesterday, came out to head to work this morning and the siren started again! 
The car did take slightly longer than usual to start up so I have made the big assumption that the battery is in fact on the way out. So £140 later I will see how I get on tonight when I swap it over.


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Right, battery swapped last night, took the car to football and everything was running ok. As per usual in Scotland, it started to pour heavily with rain over night. The dreaded noise woke me up about 3am!

This was alarm with hazards so I hoped it was a separate issue to the alarm going off while driving with no hazards. Got in the car and drove to work this morning,,, all good until about 5 mins to go and the siren started going off. No hazards, no error messages on display, I was opening and closing the door while moving and everything to try and get it to shut up.

I did notice that when I closed the door the window of the passenger side had dropped slightly!!!

I am getting to the stage of driving it into a wall lol


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cars booked in for VCDS scan tomorrow, its currently on the drive with the battery disconnected and i managed to pull the fuse for the siren. Looking forward to a peaceful nights sleep.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=761497

Details of where the fuse is if you have this issue.


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Update

Took the car for a vcds scan... the guy who done it wasnt that familiar with either the car or the system by the looks of it. Either way, confirmed the doors where being picked up both open and close.

When he done a scan of both the interior monitoring and the central convenience, they both came back blank

There was one code in the system

02084 on the auto box but i think i know what happened with that. Aswell as the terminal 30 error because i removed the battery.

Should my car have picked these up?


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

#UPDATE#

Car went into my mates on Friday, he done a full scan of the car with nothing obvious showing up on the scan. He cleared all fault codes and then locked the car and left the car in his yard all weekend. I am surprised he never came back to my car completely smashed if the alarm was going off its head all weekend lol

Anyways, the only fault that was showing was no communication from alarm horn... so Audi are still making terrible sirens.... I will let you know if this is finally what resolves the issue!


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mechanic took the drivers side wheel arch out to get into the siren which is in a metal box. He's just phoned to say that its held in with one bolt that is completely rusted and the box is dripping water.

So it looks like we have finally found the issue, now to see how much damage the water has caused!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Really common issue on the mk5 golfs, just swapped my sons out for a new siren and all is good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Really common issue on the mk5 golfs, just swapped my sons out for a new siren and all is good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it not something to do with the rear window washer on the golfs/A3 as I think thats where their sirens are... I have read up on just about every VAG car trying to uncover what issue I have.

My mate literally just text me and I mentioned I was having this issue. I knew his misses had a TT but I assumed they wouldn't have had this issue.... they have had this issue(Scotland = alot of Rain) and he relocated the siren to the engine bay. So if I just asked him a few weeks ago I would have known the answer straight away and not spent £140 on a battery,,,,,, joy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No mate, they have there siren behind the drivers wing behind the arch liner

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Where were you 2 weeks ago!!!


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

Car is now back on my drive and finally fixed!!!

Thank the lord, one of the wires from the siren was corroded/F£cked as well as the water issue. However, all is now well touch wood!

Been driving my misses 1.6 DS3,,, looking forward to getting all that powwwaa back and no stop being the pawn on the motorway!

Hope this helps anyone who has htis issue in the future and they dont blow £140 on a battery they don't need lol FYI it was £280ish for the fix, that was multiple VCDS scans, car stipped down twice etc.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

£248 for your own vcds mate 
And you'd of found the fault straight away and still had the cable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hensh65 (Nov 23, 2016)

I just looked at the receipt, that was a new siren and wiring harness as well... so not bad considering. But yes, that would have helped!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I replaced my sons siren for a mint one off eBay for £15

I think dealers hike the prices up once they know there's a common fault with something

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

